# 1980 December Made Schwinn BMX - Unknown Model



## cr250mark (Aug 14, 2017)

Please any Useful info on this BMX would be Great.
I know for sure Serial # Matches a December 1980 Schwinn.
I'm getting a lot of mixed Info.
This is exactly My Era of BMX when I was a Kid .Just not what I'm into collecting now.
Possibly interested in selling.
Could Ship.
Thought it may be sx1000 , Or a predator or scrambler.
But all these ive seen have something different than what this has.
Please enlighten me with some good info and or offers.
Thank You
Mark


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 14, 2017)

> cr250markI: I know for sure Serial # Matches a December 1980 Schwinn.




No, no you don't. That's why I found it for ya. b/c most think the date is on the frame but, it's not. read your head badge; 4 numbers b/c; it's a 1981 'Mini-Sting'.  The  top number on your head badge is a 1. the following 3 are Julian date code for which day and month . set of 3 numbers that are the Julian day of year. [wink]  so you badge says 1xxx from top down (fill in the other three)

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1981.html#mini-sting





cr250mark said:


> Please any Useful info on this BMX would be Great.
> I know for sure Serial # Matches a December 1980 Schwinn.
> I'm getting a lot of mixed Info.
> This is exactly My Era of BMX when I was a Kid .Just not what I'm into collecting now.
> ...


----------



## horizonblue (Aug 14, 2017)

It's a scrambler. predator frames looked the same when they came out but had different numbering on the rear dropout from what i've seen and came out a year Iater I believe. All others you've seen have something different because no parts on this bike are original to it. Maybe just the wheels?


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 14, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> No, no you don't. That's why I found it for ya. b/c most think the date is on the frame but, it's not. read your head badge; 4 numbers b/c; it's a 1981 'Mini-Sting'.  The  top number on your head badge is a 1. the following 3 are Julian date code for which day and month . set of 3 numbers that are the Julian day of year. [wink]  so you badge says 1xxx from top down (fill in the other three)
> 
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1981.html#mini-sting
> View attachment 660532





Hello Jeff ,
I do not have any numbers at all on my headbadge.
Only numbers on this bike are located as seen on lower headtube . MR781852
Based on schwinn date-Code data sheet I have , it says MR = December 1980
Are you saying that this is not correct. 
I did see where schwinn in the 70's started putting a 4 digit code on the headbadge but based on the visual example I seen ( written vertically up and down on left side of schwinn  on headbadge ) 
Thank you 
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 14, 2017)

horizonblue said:


> It's a scrambler. predator frames looked the same when they came out but had different numbering on the rear dropout from what i've seen and came out a year Iater I believe. All others you've seen have something different because no parts on this bike are original to it. Maybe just the wheels?





Hello thank you for info.

I understand most of the parts on this bike were optional add ons.  Bars , pedals , neck , brake lever , seat , chain and chainwheel.
I was referring to the thickness of the upper seat tube and gusset ( brace ) between the upper and lower tube where it meets head tube.
Seen several characteristics on the frame that vary from others . Was not sure If and how it varies per model.
You are correct looks like or similar to scrambler .
Thanks Mark


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2017)

A December 80 serial numbered frame would undoubtedly be a 1981 model. The date associated with the serial number is the date the number was stamped on the bike's component. Then the bike was built at some later date. I believe the actual build date was stamped on the headbadges starting at some point in 1976. If your headbadge is not stamped it was most likely replaced.


----------



## horizonblue (Aug 14, 2017)

may have proved myself wrong. here are some predator pics with same date stamp.


----------



## horizonblue (Aug 14, 2017)

assuming predator decal is original to the bike. It does look correct. doubt it was changed. frame is the same as a scrambler of that time period. scramblers did change over the years though. and yes this would be considered an 81 model


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2017)

horizonblue said:


> may have proved myself wrong. here are some predator pics with same date stamp. ]




The bike was built 111 plus days after the serial was stamped. My 81 Cruiser 5 with a MR 80 serial number had a build date of 124 + days into 81.


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 14, 2017)

Perfect 
Thank you for the brief schooling .
I appreciate all the good info. 
Heard so many different thoughts on this bike.
Thank you !!
Mark


----------



## horizonblue (Aug 14, 2017)

Most scramblers I've seen were also painted. being chrome it's another reason to lean towards predator


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 15, 2017)

cr250mark said:


> Hello Jeff ,
> I do not have any numbers at all on my headbadge.
> Only numbers on this bike are located as seen on lower headtube . MR781852
> Based on schwinn date-Code data sheet I have , it says MR = December 1980
> ...



Yes, your actual date code would be on the head badge. Yet, I completely did not see the gusset on yours, blended in with the back ground.

I seen frames dated a year before the bike was built. Schwinn was going through a transition by 82-3. they moved junk to Murray so, it may explain why yours is difficult to pin down. At least with an dec 80 dated frame you know Murray didn't do it, but Chrome frame with gusset doesn't appear until 82 Predator.

 And lower also in 82 your stem makes it's 1st appearance in Schwinn's catalogs.
my best guess is; early xmas production 82  model made in 81. The advertising page showing your rims is not orange  but, note that, rather than saying 'yellow' it just says "Colors"  I'd be checking the weight of your frame to see if it's chrome-moly or not. That pink handle bar is alloy. No date on that head badge, could be a Murray or reasoning why Murray came aboard. otherwise the net lacks in the separate BMX catalogs Schwinn produce especially for em.


----------



## IRONMAIDEN666XX (Sep 26, 2017)

no way its a mini sting ...its either a sx 100,500,1000 or a thrasher ..im leaning towards its a sx 100 or 500 or thrasher ....its definitely loaded with nice parts ..pro neck stem is a few bucks ...nice find


----------



## 1979-4ever (Oct 27, 2017)

first gen predator. Basically, a Scrambler diamond frame from late 79 & 80 w/ a bit larger gusset & different Brake Bridge. Head badge on bike isn't original to the bike imo.
Horionzblue nailed it with his post #7


----------

